# What are my chances of conceiving naturally - honest opinions!



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

We just got these results and are trying to figure out how bad it is.  Thanks for your assistance


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

My oh was 10,million and 28percent motility. We got told it could happen but the longer we try and it's not happened the less chance happening naturally


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Was that 10 million in total or per ml?


----------



## BellaBooBoo (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess being very honest it is impossible to say but my DH has had/continued to have less than great SA results.  We have had multiple ICSI cycles as you can see and thankfully did conceive DD on round 3 BUT despite poor morphology (less than 1% normal forms) and poor motility we have found ourselves lucky enough to get a surprise BFP at the end of August!

I am currently 9 weeks 4 days pregnant and saw the heartbeat at 7 weeks and I am just desperately hoping all is still cooking nicely!!  I got a + HPT on my 41st birthday so age is not exactly on my side earlier.  We had success using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor for the second month along with Conceive + lube which is alleged to help the swimmers on their way!!  We just wanted to have thrown everything at it before moving on to a DE cycle in the autumn as more OE treatment had been ruled out due to poor response and my age, despite the fact I still ovulate and have regular periods.  We had used OPK's before starting IVF but never any joy.....I do wonder if we had invested in the CBFM back then if we would have had success....who knows

Sorry for the long response but I hope that my story will give you hope that it is definitely possible.  I have really struggled since getting a natural BFP wondering if we might have somehow just been 'doing it wrong' in the past lol!  The one thing that had changed for me was that I think I had relaxed more knowing that we had agreed on DE as a good option for a sibling and for the first time in ages I felt that time had not run away without me!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world, wherever your journey takes you.

Bella xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Lovelypup!!  to FF!!!

Check out the "Male factors" section ~ CLICK HERE. They might be able to offer some advice.

Sue


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd say that you have the same chance as us  !  My DH's results (post vasectomy reversal) are pretty much exactly the same as yours.

We have a very slim chance of it happening naturally but our consultant gave us a 25-33% chance via ICSI (mind you, I'm an oldie - dear god how did that happen - and my AMH is pretty low, so you may have a better chance than this).

It's always worth a shot.  Are you using anything to help with motility?  We've been trying the Conceive Plus Spray, it obviously hasn't worked yet but definitely worth a try, as I think that the motility side is worse than the count.  Need to get the little things motivated  

Wishing you luck.


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for all your informative replies! I am staying positive at the moment but waiting for referral to fertility clinic. Have edited the sa results as they went up slightly to 12 million and hoping for another increase after all the pills he is taking now!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if it does come to doing IVF, don't worry about it. I have had three cycles and I only wish we had done it sooner but I honestly didn't realise it was as common as it is, I felt like a freak for not being able to manage naturally and because DH kept insisting 'we'll just have to try harder' and I kept believing 'it has to have worked this time'.. well time passed! if I had my time over I would have done IVF 6 years earlier... that's possibly another 6 years I could have spent with my child. won't get that time back. So by all means carry on trying with whatever methods are available but I'd say set yourself a time limit and get help sooner rather than later if you need it. motility becomes a non-issue if you have ICSI and they just pick up a sperm and inject it into the egg.. so if motility is the problem stopping you falling pregnant you would have a good chance of ICSI working. 

good luck


----------

